# 30 Personal Finance Rules of Thumb...



## ronaldo (6 Mar 2008)

Here's an interesting post with some food for thought about your finances. Some of them are more geared to Canada but can be applicable here too:

http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/30-personal-finance-rules-of-thumb.htm


Also, for a list of posts gathered from various finance blogs in real-time, view [broken link removed]. I've just come across this last week but read it on a daily basis now.


----------



## contractor (7 Mar 2008)

> Pick a variable rate mortgage, but *increase your payments so that they match the fixed rate payments.* [_This one is from Gordon Pape I think. Gives you a safety cushion if rates go up, and you’re prepaying the mortgage if rates stay the same or go down._]


I like this one.


----------



## joejoe (7 Mar 2008)

Never pay the asking price....

Joejoe


----------



## rmelly (7 Mar 2008)

so you should buy a second hand 4 door car on the last day of the month, from the youngest dealer spending a maximum of half your gross salary, not paying the asking price, keeping it for at least 10 years, washing it before getting it serviced at the end of April while running it on a 15% ethanol blend and only buying petrol when the temperature exceeds 15C.

makes sense.


----------

